# Honey has had difficult birth 14 hours after first delivered



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi I doubt many people are still up but I posted earlier as Honey had one kitten at 11.45 am today and then nothing although I was certain there was at least 2.Well she just delivered number 2 at 1.45am but Im not sure if kitten will make it It was a breech birth and unfortuntely kitten got stuck in the birth canal its a large kitten. I had to assist pulling it out and it wasnt breathing sounded raspy so I did the swing technique that I had read and then aspirated its mouth and it gave a cry. The trouble is its just lying beside the nipple not attempting to latch on and Honey isnt really paying much attention to it as she seems to be in labour again. The kitten is breathing but not really moving. Is there anything else I can do?. Its been a long day...I dont hold out much hope but at least I know I tried and I got it crying and breathing::frown:


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Honeybunch said:


> Hi I doubt many people are still up but I posted earlier as Honey had one kitten at 11.45 am today and then nothing although I was certain there was at least 2.Well she just delivered number 2 at 1.45am but Im not sure if kitten will make it It was a breech birth and unfortuntely kitten got stuck in the birth canal its a large kitten. I had to assist pulling it out and it wasnt breathing sounded raspy so I did the swing technique that I had read and then aspirated its mouth and it gave a cry. The trouble is its just lying beside the nipple not attempting to latch on and Honey isnt really paying much attention to it as she seems to be in labour again. The kitten is breathing but not really moving. Is there anything else I can do?. Its been a long day...I dont hold out much hope but at least I know I tried and I got it crying and breathing::frown:


Hi Emma, 
Well you & Honey not having a very good day are you!!:frown: Unfortunately I am not that experienced to be able to advise you, did you try latching the kitten on to the nipple or not, that may be worth a try. Is the first kitten still feeding and everything ok? Is Honey still contracting and pushing, did all the placenta come out with the 2nd one? So sorry for you to be going thru all this, the only other thing I can think to do, is your vet an on call vet or can you find one you could maybe phone for advice, on a brighter note Geri did have first born breech and has been fine, so maybe your little one will be as well, I will be logged on for a bit longer so if you just wanna chat thats fine. So take care of you & yours, fingers crossed all is ok with Honey's babies, keep us updated as well if you can. ((hugs))

Mo xxx


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Mo thanks for replying. The placenta came out yes and the first kitten is feeding fine. Honey doesnt seem to wnt me touching the kittens did try to latch it on but not successful it does seem to be crawling on her a bit now whereas before it was just lying still.Its twice the size of the first one I havent weighed them yet as when I put first one on scales Honey promptly retrieved it soo I thought Id try again in the morning. Honey is currently heavy breathing with her mouth open but hasnt started contractions yet but it looks as if she has another one in there! Im so nervous now that last one was awful Honey was screaming as it was so stuck.I think Im in for a long night I cant understand why she waited this long between babies? I knew there was definately 2. Fingers crossed the next birth will be plain sailing x


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Honeybunch said:


> Hi Mo thanks for replying. The placenta came out yes and the first kitten is feeding fine. Honey doesnt seem to wnt me touching the kittens did try to latch it on but not successful it does seem to be crawling on her a bit now whereas before it was just lying still.Its twice the size of the first one I havent weighed them yet as when I put first one on scales Honey promptly retrieved it soo I thought Id try again in the morning. Honey is currently heavy breathing with her mouth open but hasnt started contractions yet but it looks as if she has another one in there! Im so nervous now that last one was awful Honey was screaming as it was so stuck.I think Im in for a long night I cant understand why she waited this long between babies? I knew there was definately 2. Fingers crossed the next birth will be plain sailing x


Aw hun really feeling for you are you on your own going thru all this?
Well good news about the placenta, take it she broke the cords?
well if number 2 kitten is crawling on her thats a good sign, from what I remember reading on here I think it was, its ok if they don't feed straight away, but as long as they start fairly soon should be ok. there is no reason to think next baby will have any probs, think cats like to put us thru the mill to be honest Also as far as weighing & touching is concerned I always wait for Geri to nip out of the box for food or toilet, then I change bedding and weigh them, but tomorrow will be fine for that, best not to upset her too much more tonight after the rough day she's had, well keep up the good work hope its over for you both soon

Mo xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh hun what a terrible time it is for you and Honey  I am nowhere near qualified to give you advice but none of Cotton's kittens fed until she was done giving birth. She ate the placenta and cleaned them off but other than that she wasn't interested in them.

Hope things are ok now  x


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

How is your girl Honey doing? I hope she and her babies are ok, and didn't put you through the wringer too much more!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear things were tough for a while there.

Did you call your vet for advice? Leaving them until your girl leaves the box to weigh them and change bedding is a good idea.

The baby being so big is probably what took her so long. It must have been a task to push it into position.

Did she go on to have anymore?

Hope all is well now and that your vet gave you some good advice, or better still popped to see you and maybe administer something to give your girl a boost.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Poppies 2nd baby was the same. he was also slow to latch on. Hope everything is okay x


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies I am pleased to say that 2nd kittie managed to latch on nipple in the end and has been feeding well. The 2 of them are curled up asleep. Afterwards Honey started the rhythmic purring and panting again but yet again stopped.Its like she can interrupt her labour if this makes sense? she relaxed ate 2 packets of wet food and has rested but at this moment she has started labour again she is doing the fast breathing again. I never contacted the vets as I didnt feel it necessary for an emergency call out fee when both Honey and babies were resting.My vets opens at 8 will prob give them a call or do u think I should just wait and see? vets is literally only 2 mins drive but I dont want to stress Honey and babies if its not necessary. Is it normal for cats to have interruptions in their labour??


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I would err on the side of caution given that baby 2 was so big and you needed to help her. I'm not saying take her in, just give the vets a call. They might have something that can give her a little boost, something that perhaps someone else can go and collect for you?

Worth a ring.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok thats what Im thinking too it was so scary I was worried I had broken its legs as it wasnt moving them and as it spent so mych time in birth canal it was full of fluid. Thank god I joined this forum so I knew about swinging the kitten from a book I was recommended on here. The sound of that crying kitten was beautiful. Thanks for your help Aurelia x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless bet mum is knackered . hope all goes ok with the babies and mum is well also. good luck i espect you need some match sticks to keep you awake.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hows mum and babies doing?


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

sullivan said:


> ahh bless bet mum is knackered . hope all goes ok with the babies and mum is well also. good luck i espect you need some match sticks to keep you awake.


I do!! thanks for that though have just rang vets it was answer phone so am hoping they ring back in a mo. They open at 8!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

It is quite normal but I agree it's not nice. i think a visit to the vet will ease your mind and if she has more babys maybe she just needs a shot. Poor girl she will be exhausted and you, no doubt!


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

mellowma said:


> It is quite normal but I agree it's not nice. i think a visit to the vet will ease your mind and if she has more babys maybe she just needs a shot. Poor girl she will be exhausted and you, no doubt!


Thanks I have had about an hours sleep if that! Am waiting for vets to ring me back its so frustrating IM inpatient lol! Honey is laying down but is breathing fast with purring again! Im just worried now incase its another big one I dont think I could cope with that again I was shaking and sweating:scared:will keep you updated x


----------



## delainew (May 15, 2010)

you must be frantic, these things always happen when the vets are shut, however there is an emergency vet you can ring out of hours, 
honey is really dragging it out , 
well done on your help with kitten number 2 , you probably saved its life,
Im waiting for more news, if you need me ring,


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Large kittens coming out backwards are always bad news, I lost one recently. I'm glad the kitten made it, I am sure everything will be OK now.

Liz


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

What a night you've had! I hope everything calms down and if she is still in labour, baby 3 gives her an easier time.

Thinking of you both


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind replys. Just to update you the vets have said if she has not produced kitten 3 by 11.30 then I am to ring them with the aim of going in at 12 for an oxytocin jab. Kittens are both looking good feeding and sleeping both seem to be fighting for the same nipple lol! Honey has eaten 2 sachets of wet food and is still breathing rapidly on and off but no signs of contractions:eek6: Maybe she just has the 2 Im really not sure?? The vet is thankfully only a short distance away so Im hoping to try not to cause her any more stress than necessary.Any advice for taking a cat and newborns to vets would be appreciated. (It is a cat only clinic so no dogs)Thanks x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

oh hun! How awful! Lets hope its all solved soon! Poor Honey! Poor you! Sounds like you both need a rest now!

Thinking of you through this tough time!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you and honey must be shattered, im glad kitten two is ok, fingers crossed all is going ok now.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

HI just an update Honey has been to vets and she could not feel any more kittens but said Honey had a very large uterus on one side still so has given her a shot of oxytocin anyway. She said there could be a small kitten that she could not feel but it is very unlikely and there was no kitten stuck in the birth canal. Honey was so good and even let the vet check over the 2 kittens and she said they looked good healthy kittens so I felt better for that. Honey is obviously very uncomfortable now after her injection but at least her uterus should contract down and she will then be a lot more comfortable and we can both get some rest!! Thanks for all the help and responses I have received its much appreciated.
The other kitten is all black they are both girls I think but its very hard to tell yet so not 100% sure. I will post some better pics when I have more time.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww, what a good girl. Lets hope she feels more comfortable soon.


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Thats all good news then, so happy all ok for you all now, what a traumatic time for you both, well hope Honey feels better soon and you both get some well earned rest, and the kittens are gorgeous so enjoy:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad things have worked out well! Well done to both of you!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww they are cute!

Thats good news hun! Lets hope thats it now.


----------



## delainew (May 15, 2010)

aww , very very cute kittens, you must be very proud,
I love black kittens, they are extremely loving,
its like being a grandma isnt it when your cat has kittens, you feel very proud,and Im glad honey got checked over


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad shes been checked over and her and her babies all well. i hope you get some much needed sleep soon.
Kittens are both gorgeous, well done.xxx


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Thankyou all Honey is now much more comfortable after her jab and her stomach definately looks soft so no more kittens in there! At least I can sleep tonight now! Its such a worry and yes you do feel like a grandma lol! I have managed to weigh them both now didnt do it at birth but they are 135g and 130 g and kitten 2 is only 14 hours old the bigger one!:thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

You can sign a breathe of relief now!

I have to admit with my first litter I was a quivvering wreck, I posted on here and can just about understand it as the typing has missed word, letter etc!! 

It gets a bit better.


----------

